# How much does egg collection hurt? General or Local anasthetic dilemma



## Cazne

Hello everyone,

I am after advice from those who have had EC under local anasthetic.  I have had 3 generals in the last 18 months all for ECs and I'm wary of having another for our impending treatment.  I'd like to go for a local anasthetic but I have a lowish pain threshold and I'm worried that I will end up compromising the procedure by being in too much pain.  

So if any of you ladies hav had EC while conscious I'd be glad to know how it was for you.

Mods, please feel free to move this if it is in the wrong place

Cazne xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

I've had loads of GAs (for various operations as well as EC, some fairly close together) but I've also had 3 ECs done under IV sedation.

Personally I preferred having EC done under IV sedation and don't really remember a thing afterwards (and I had lots of eggs collected !)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Catb33

I've only ever had ec done under sedation and have been fine. The first one did feel uncomfortable at first but I said something and can't remember a thing after that. The second time I don't remember anything at all - despite apparently having a really bad bout of hiccoughs (and I sound a bit like a donkey when that happens). Just let them know if you're feeling any pain and they can adjust the meds for you.


Good luck.


Cath x


----------



## krissykrew

Hi,
I just had my first EC on Monday under sedation, and you don't even know its happened. They told me they also give you something to cause amnesia, so i remember going in and coming out! 
Best of luck x


----------



## karenanna

I also had all of mine under sedation and was out cold the whole time.

Karenanna xxx


----------



## cosmicgirl

I had mine under a Local with gas and air - and I used an awful lot of gas and air!  I got 10 eggs and don't think I felt the needle go into every follie but those I did feel hurt quite a lot....let's put it this way, the nurse asked if I'd prefer a General next time so I must've yelped a fair bit.  However the pain wasn't so much that I'd refuse a Local if General wasn't an option next time. 


Having said all that a cycle buddy at the same clinic had Local and didn't even feel the need for any of the gas and air on offer!


So I guess it must just depend on the person...I think I have a low pain threshold.


----------



## lillibet

Hi Cazne
Hope you are OK and best of luck for the cycle.  My first EC was under "local" anaesthetic, I like to think I have a relatively high pain threshold, but it was honestly the most unpleasant thing that has ever happened to me, and took best part of 10 days to recover.  Although they give you some painkiller and something to make you woozy (midazolam) nothing has actually anaesthetised the ovaries, so you can feel every time the needle aspirates. When we went for our second cycle we had changed hospital and it was under a light general anaesthetic, I was in tears in the anaesthetic room begging them to promise it woudn't hurt this time, 20 mins later I woke up and it was a completely different story, much much better and recovered in a couple of days, same this time (3rd cycle/EC last week).  Mine might have been an extremely bad experience, but if you have the choice I would strongly recommend the GA, as recovery time is so much faster and so much better from a pain control point of view.  Best of luck with it whatever you decide xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

Given any choice I would have a general anaesthetic.

My clinic do IV sedation and to be honest it does not work well for me.

On my first cycle I woke up completely about 3 times during the procedure and I had 22 eggs collected - it was very painful and made me fearful of the next cycle. There was no amnesia effect for me from midazolam! They kept trying to re-sedate me but the nurse was being careful not to over do it because she does not have the airway skills of an anaesthetist.

On this cycle I had less eggs and I asked for a bigger dose of sedation initially - it was better, but I still woke up in pain during the procedure.

I did ask about having a GA, but was told it was £450, which is far to much for what it is (a ten minute procedure with £5 worth of drugs) and I could not afford that on top of everything else.

With a GA it is always done by a doctor trained in anaesthesia and if it is included in the price or only a nominal cost extra, I would take it. The drugs are similar for IV sedation and GA, but you get a bigger dose with a GA to make sure you are asleep and the doctor protects your airway and breathing properly.


----------



## HippyChicky

I've had both my EC with IV sedation, the one I've just had was very uncomfortable but at least I could talk to them to tell them what I was feeling, tell them that yes i did want them to carry on, and basically be in control of the procedure. I don't think I'd ever want it done under GA as in a way it was nice to know what went on during the EC.


----------



## ritzi

cazne - i have had every EC and ET under sedation - and not felt much   (i've had 9tx so its not put me off, and i have a low pain threshold   )

the drug midazolam has a property similar to the 'date rape' drug so even if you do feel pain and complain a bit most people cannot remember it afterwards as you 'forget' due to the drugs IYKWIM

If the pain is a bit much the dr/nurse can always give you a little more to keep you comfortable. 

In my opinion if you can avoid a GA then do - there is always risks with GA, sore throat, chest infection, pneumonia etc which is why you have to be consented by an anaesthetist who of course should discuss all of the risks with you before you agree to the GA.

I've not had a local or gas and air for this procedure so cannot help with that - sorry. 

hope you make the right decision for you

ritz


----------



## Winterbreeze

Hi Cazne I have today been for egg collection and will share my experience. Last time I had sedation (midazolam) I felt the needle first time so i told them and I dont remember anything else. I came round in a cubicle with dh sat there and felt great, I also never had any pain following the procedure. Today I have egg collection with fentanyl which is a pain killer and gas and air. I have to say it was not the pleasantist of experiences. The one thing I did do was keep asking for more pain relief. The gas and air helped a little. I would go through it again and to be honest sat here right now knowing they will be ringing is far worse. I was in a lot of pain too at t time but took some paracetamol and got a hot water bottle and to be honest everything has completely settled. It does vary from person to person.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## Mouette

I've had both and, personally, I prefer to be under GA even though there are risks. On my first EC I had a mild sedative on drip and granted I can't remember much, but I do remember occasionnal sharp pain - quickly drown in more sedative, but still, it probably made me twitch and move a little bit whilst I had that big needle stuck inside, and I wonder if that's the reason why I felt so bad the next two days (I mean, the pain was so bad I could barely walk and got really worried). 
On the other hand I've had my EC under GA twice and both times I felt a bit sore on the day and almost completely recovered the day after. 
So it might be a coincidence, and judging from the answers in this topic it usually goes well, but yeah, I much prefer GA.


----------



## Emi777

thats so funny Cathb i got the hiccups to!!!  Was good drugs though.  I normally get alot of pain but l didn't seem to care!!!
On my 2ww after SBT, really nervous but trying to keep relaxed, very hard.    Hoping it works xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have had numerous GA's and IV sedations for EC / ET and hysteroscopies of propofal/sux and I never feel anything and come round ok. I would prefer to be totally out of it as a scaredy cat and low pain threshold
Good Luck


----------



## Cazne

thank you everyone for your responses, it is really interesting to get other peoples' point of view.  I am still undecided - I'm really not keen on having another general but I don't want to end up compromising the procedure with pain issues if I am conscious.  I think I need to find out what the exact alternative to the general is at my clinic.  

Thanks again, really helpful!

Cazne xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

When i had ec i was knocked out cold on both occasions , i was one of the unfortunate ones who always is in agony after wards, i did warn the clinic the second time that i would be inlot of pain afterwards but they didnt take any notice , so ended up with a shot of pethadine , which was great lol lol  the pain was about 10 out of 10 
the nurse said they dont see many women in alot of pain afterwards , and its not very common , as usal i was unlucky lol 
So i have my next go at a hospital that dosent put you to sleep , and i am really panicking   if i was in agony when knocked out what will i be like when im not , dont know if i can do it to be honest , what do i do


----------



## Emi777

Hi Cazne, honestly l get alot of pain due to scar tissue from numerous op's for my crohns disease, l do experience pain on all the examinations and procedures, but the sedation was fantastic.  I had 2mg Midazalam and fent.  I dont remember a thing for the first 10 mins, then l felt some pain but l just didn't care to much because the drugs relax you soooo much.  Also as soon as l said i was in pain she stopped.  I managed to have 9 eggs taken from dodgy ovaries.  Good luck and i'm sure you'll be fine, just let them now beforehand of your fears and they'll work with you.
Like to know how you get on x


----------

